# Reckon everybody is busy cooking for the holidays.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

So, that brings the question. What is your speciality? The one or two you are always expected to make. Meat excluded. If I have one it's ******* tater salad and sausage gravy.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Apple pie, the kind you fill up qt. jars with.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

smoldrn said:


> Apple pie, the kind you fill up qt. jars with.


Yeah boy!!!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well the wife just fixed her mommas home made Egg Nog and I splashed an extra swig of of the good stuff in it 

I will be deep fryn the turkey tomorrow night and tossen in the french fries for our every year Christmas eve dinner.

Now it's startn to feel like Christmas


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

If bird is on the menu I'm maken the oyster stuffing,sweet taters,and gravy.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The bird turned out perfect again and the fries sucked up all the left over flavoring in the oil so they got a hurtn put on them too 

Life is good again


----------

